# New das bamf 3.0 release?



## n660623x (Jul 14, 2011)

We've never gone so long without a new das bamf version.....anxiously awaiting....is one coming soon?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to regular tbolt area.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Better to ask on their forums probably.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Every time someone asks for an ETA a dev dies a little inside...

But seriously though, rc4.9 really hasn't been out that long and there were hints a while back about big things in the pipelines. Good things take time and personally, id rather wait a little while longer and be blown away rather than completely wiping my phone and starting over every day just to see small, behind the scenes, incremental updates. To each his own I guess but in the end, patience is a virtue.


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

well you gotta consider its summer and some of them are still in school.

sent from my super duper speak and spell running rim's tablet OS


----------



## wctaylor79 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thatdude***** tweeted yesterday that they have some things coming soon. He just finished finals and was going to dive back into Android for a bit to release some things. Be patient or do it yourself.. thats my thinking..


----------



## youarealwaysthereMD (Jul 14, 2011)

Last week erishasnobattery said "by the end of some week" we'll have something. I think they're also working on a DX2 ROM or something, but I don't think they'll leave TBolt users waiting that long. Maybe they're trying to up the version to 2.3.5 or include video gchat this time. It'll be worth the wait either way.


----------



## TodesEngel (Jul 6, 2011)

OP: I'm sorry that 2 weeks is just too long to go with out an update. It's so good you're rooted. Avg time between official releases are what? 5-8 months? I'm sure if you go to the BAMF Forums, you can test their more recent stuff...

TeamBAMF: I'm patiently waiting for RC 4.10 or 5 no rush... 

Remember guys, BAMF doesn't do buggy nightlies, they have quality full releases!


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"youarealwaysthereMD said:


> Last week erishasnobattery said "by the end of some week" we'll have something. I think they're also working on a DX2 ROM or something, but I don't think they'll leave TBolt users waiting that long. Maybe they're trying to up the version to 2.3.5 or include video gchat this time. It'll be worth the wait either way.


You don't have gtalk video chat working?

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## SWhetsel (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope. GTalk doesn't work on sense roms

Sent from a Das BAMF 3.0 RC4 Thunderbolt.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

satseaker said:


> well you gotta consider its summer and some of them are still in school.
> 
> sent from my super duper speak and spell running rim's tablet OS


Actually.

This makes us sound like children 

This team ranges from late 20's to mid 30's(me).

Butch and I do attend school, yes, but its online. I cannot speak for him, but I take five week courses year round. I don't get a break, ever. That said, yes we have something new in the pipeline. The downside? I've been swamped, and eris has been doing all of the work himself. So we are running at 25% capacity right now, and it will likely be that way for at least another week.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

SWhetsel said:


> Nope. GTalk doesn't work on sense roms
> 
> Sent from a Das BAMF 3.0 RC4 Thunderbolt.


It will with our next release.


----------



## thesneak155 (Jul 29, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Actually.
> 
> This makes us sound like children
> 
> ...


We all appreciate you and your team's hard work! Keep doing what you are doing, and a big thank you for what you have transformed my phone into. I really feel like it is lightning fast!


----------



## thafngame24 (Jun 8, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> It will with our next release.


Any luck we will be seeing this next release by this weekend =)


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"SWhetsel said:


> Nope. GTalk doesn't work on sense roms
> 
> Sent from a Das BAMF 3.0 RC4 Thunderbolt.


Umm, yea it does dude, been using it for over a month on every sense rom I've tried. And that's been alit. Its even hard cooked into gingeritis 3d. Look for the gtalk 1.3 installer, it will install the newest version of the gtalk app with working video chat foe you

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## ruddogg (Jul 11, 2011)

looking forward to the new BAMF ROM!


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

"TodesEngel said:


> OP: I'm sorry that 2 weeks is just too long to go with out an update. It's so good you're rooted. Avg time between official releases are what? 5-8 months? I'm sure if you go to the BAMF Forums, you can test their more recent stuff...
> 
> TeamBAMF: I'm patiently waiting for RC 4.10 or 5 no rush...
> 
> Remember guys, BAMF doesn't do buggy nightlies, they have quality full releases!


If you catch the team members in the irc server they have been known to post pre release versions of the bamf roms sometimes when asked.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> It will with our next release.


I got the google talk w/ video to load but dont have any one to test it with lol


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

And it will show the other person just not me


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"Agt Studly said:


> And it will show the other person just not me


It never worked right for me untill I started using gingeritis 3d and chingys new radio. Ivdunno if its the new gb base or the kernel, bit it works great. On bamf I was upside down on the other persons phone

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## n660623x (Jul 14, 2011)

Was more just curiosity..they were pumping them out so fast for awhile I was like "wo!". U guys do great work...definitely willing to wait on a quality release. On another note...does anyone have force close issues with 3.0 candidate 4.9? If I fix file permissions it definitely helps for a bit..but then I start to get them again sometimes. Is there something else I should b doing?


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Get us logcats.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> Get us logcats.


I downloaded logcat from the market but dont know what I'm lookin for


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

all I was saying was you guys might have other things going on that are of higher importance to you at this time.

sent from my super duper speak and spell running rim's tablet OS


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

"n660623x said:


> Was more just curiosity..they were pumping them out so fast for awhile I was like "wo!". U guys do great work...definitely willing to wait on a quality release. On another note...does anyone have force close issues with 3.0 candidate 4.9? If I fix file permissions it definitely helps for a bit..but then I start to get them again sometimes. Is there something else I should b doing?


What are you doing when you get the fc?


----------



## n660623x (Jul 14, 2011)

Usually just trying to open the app.and it won't open.but if I fix permissions and reboot seems fine for a few days in most cases...there was one occasion I had to reformat and erase my sd card...but seems good since.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

"n660623x said:


> Usually just trying to open the app.and it won't open.but if I fix permissions and reboot seems fine for a few days in most cases...there was one occasion I had to reformat and erase my sd card...but seems good since.


Which app? Quit being vague


----------



## n660623x (Jul 14, 2011)

Problem is several apps..lol...market...slacker..pandora..nav just to name a few specific ones


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

n660623x said:


> Problem is several apps..lol...market...slacker..pandora..nav just to name a few specific ones


I think the simplest answer to your problem is to do another fresh install. Of course wipe....

4.9 runs extremely well for me.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Needs to be moved to appropriate area as no DEV work here


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

I do think Team Bamf should have waited until they had a new rom before starting their own site.

I know they said there is a new rom coming at some point which I look forward to. So far 4.9 is my favorite rom for my phone. I've tried a few competitors but keep coming back.

Then again 4.9 is so good there isn't a huge rush.


----------



## n660623x (Jul 14, 2011)

"MrKleen said:


> I do think Team Bamf should have waited until they had a new rom before starting their own site.
> 
> I know they said there is a new rom coming at some point which I look forward to. So far 4.9 is my favorite rom for my phone. I've tried a few competitors but keep coming back.
> 
> Then again 4.9 is so good there isn't a huge rush.


I too have tried others....the only other one I liked was liquid thunderbread..but the issues with the gps not working made that a dealbreaker...I too do like the 4.9 release and hope for a great next release as well


----------

